# 2008 Golf City Radio Code?



## borahat (Jul 23, 2020)

Battery died and now my radio is stuck in safe mode. Please, save me from going to the stealership for a code! Anyone on here able to help me out with getting a radio code? I've seen a couple old posts where a member has helped someone get a code-- maybe I'll get lucky posting here. Many thanks!

Serial number: VWZ9Z7G3111561


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wouldn't be a security system if anyone can get you the code.


----------

